# Swap A Rockhopper (21") AND Surosa Audax 105 (XL) For Descent Spec MTB



## gb155 (4 Nov 2010)

Evening All

Im Looking at swapping my 21" Spesh Rockhopper (Deore XL Groupo and Julie Hydraulic Brakes) 




and my Surosa Audax , full 105 Groupo, Hand Built Churna Wheels.




I am looking to SWAP Both of them for a descent spec MTB over 21"'s .....I don't expect to get anywhere with this, but the last few weeks of riding a MTB off road to work has shown me just how much fun it can be.


----------



## Alsajosora (15 Jun 2012)

Hmmm, is this still available?


----------



## curzons246 (17 Jun 2012)

_Think i'm right in saying that the Specalized is propped against lock 18 on the Ashton Canal, we came through it yesterday on our narrowboat. I've brought my Carlton with me and whilst it's been coping well with the tow paths picking your way through and the slow pace has not been my cup of tea and I look forward to winter training on tarmac again_


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2012)

Alsajosora said:


> Hmmm, is this still available?


I wouldn't imagine, though with gb155's stock rotation of bikes you never know 
I saw this post the other day and didn't notice the original date of the thread


----------

